# [RELEASE] External Application Chooser for Adobe Lightroom (Mac OS X only)



## floyd (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi,

this is my first post in this Forum, but for a good reason 

Ever wished to have more choices for external applications to open you image files from Lightroom? So did I and created a small Applescript application that lets you choose with which app you want to edit your pictures. You don’t need to export your pictures anymore to edit them with Lightroom adjustments.

To download the Disk Image and read the Instructions please visit:

http://www.essl.de/wp/2''8/'3/21/external-application-chooser-for-adobe-lightroom

Have Fun!

If times allows, I will create a vb script with about the same functionality.

cheers,
dirk


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 22, 2008)

Seems to work fine here Dirk. 

I'm surprised no one else has down this already. Now off I go to blog this.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd say Windows users would appreciate this too Dirk.


----------



## rcannonp (Mar 22, 2008)

How are Windows users going to use it if he wrote it in Applescript?


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 22, 2008)

rcannonp;111'2 said:
			
		

> How are Windows users going to use it if he wrote it in Applescript?


 Cannon, read the last line of the OP!

Don


----------



## floyd (Mar 22, 2008)

Sean McCormack;111'' said:
			
		

> I'd say Windows users would appreciate this too Dirk.



But it will be a bit more painful to configure it on Windows, as Windows's Visual Basic scripting is not that nice and will not allow something like 
'tell application Preview to open these_items'

I will do my best 

cheers,
dirk


----------



## rcannonp (Mar 22, 2008)

DonRicklin;111'6 said:
			
		

> Cannon, read the last line of the OP!
> 
> Don



Sorry. I'm only good for five or six lines.


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey, I sometimes (as Sean can attest) have the same problem. I tend to scan/skim read.

I check all posts here and at the UtoU and select posts at Dgrin and then all elsewhere, it is a lot to read word for word! 

But when one works that way you have to at least read the first and Last!



Don


----------



## rcannonp (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess that I often read the first paragraph and then scan for important words after that. "Windows" doesn't register as an important word.

The plugin seems to work alright. I don't really have anything that I ever need to open images directly into besides PS. I might try and see how it works with Illustrator. Sometimes I'll open images into that for tracing. I was hoping that the plugin would enable opening files directly into PS as smart objects, but they still have to get processed out. I spent a couple of hours last night trying to create a workflow for that.


----------



## floyd (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean McCormack;111'' said:
			
		

> I'd say Windows users would appreciate this too Dirk.



I have finished writing the script for Windows, and now I know, why I just love my Mac. Visual Basic is somewhat ugly...

cheers,
dirk


----------



## floyd (Mar 23, 2008)

*finished*

Hi,

I've finished the ImagingChooser for Windows.
As I don't have Lightroom for Windows, could someone please test it, if it works?  I don't know, If you can set a vbs script as an external editor in Lightroom.

It is very basic, as I didn't want to create a hta app to keep it simple.

After Installation you can add shortcuts to
c:\program file\Imagingchooser\Apps.
After choosing Imagingchooser.vbs as external Application, you will see a standard WIndows dialog which lets you choose the application you want to edit the images with.
You can even browse outside this directory and select whichever application you like.

Download it here, as msi attachements are not allowed here

www.essl.de/stuff/ImagingChooser.msi


Have fun!

cheers,
dirk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2008)

If you have a Windows machine Dirk, you can download the Windows version of LR and use your existing serial.


----------



## floyd (Mar 24, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you have a Windows machine Dirk, you can download the Windows version of LR and use your existing serial.



Thanks Victoria, that worked well. I've released the msi now:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=1589


----------

